# Does anyone clicker train?



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

There are lots of us here that use a clicker....
Are you working with a trainer? Or learning from books/video (if so which ones)?
What are your goals? Are you looking to compete in Obedience/Agility/Freestyle/Advanced tricks?

My biggest advice is to keep written notes of what you are working on...


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I love the clicker, especially for my middle dog Tally. He understands when he hears it, to go into super-learning mode and will look for what to repeat in his behavoirs in order to get to the click/treat. I don't use it anymore in obedience,fieldwork or rally but i did when he was a baby. I still have a blast teaching him all kinds of tricks with it, and I think it gave him a fantastic attitude toward learning/working. Finn, who first heard a clicker at age five, starts running through his repertoire of commands/tricks as fast as he can,lol. It doesnt work as well in his case, bc he wants to be right as fast as possible.

Do: Have great timing with the click! If you click late, you dont communicate to the dog what he did right.
Always deliver a treat for the click- no broken promises.
Also use a word like "Yes" along with the click so if you lose your clicker, you can still reenforce
Read Pryor and a few books about clicker training theory= it's interesting.

Don't: Use the clicker on humans. Though it is VERY tempting. They get huffy. Use the concepts though.


----------



## Olliver (Dec 23, 2008)

I have a nine week old golden and we are signed up with a trainer to start clicker training in a few days.....I have heard GREAT things about it


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

I use the clicker when reinforcing obedience (Tysen already new how to do most things before I get into clicker training) and to teach new tricks. You need to know exactly what your goal is before you ever start clicker training-don't make it up on the way. Your strategy will depend on if your trying to capture a behavior or teach them a behavior using increments.


----------



## Tinsley (Nov 11, 2008)

I wanted to clicker Roo, and he was really good with it, but I have this incredibly annoying thing where I fiddle with whatever is in my hand and I'd click it randomly and confuse him!! I wasn't too sure what I was doing but he understood when we tried it.

Tip: don't click it because you like the noise like me!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I haven't clicker trained a dog, Casey is almost 11 and very well behaved. I have clicker trained my cat to do a few fun tricks. It has been really fun! Try reading Karen Pryor books. She has some great info out there and a nice website complete with video clips.


----------



## FishinBuddy (Nov 20, 2008)

I always use the clicker. I read some Pryor and then the rest came natural. Timing is essential! ONLY CLICK ONCE. If you Really like something use more praise/treats never more clicks. I find I can use the clicker to shape/teach behaviors then you can get away from the clicker for the rest of your life by using praise/treats. For instance When I say sit during training I DO NOT click. Initially I did but after they perfect a behavior I move away from the click and let them learn the sound and/or hand signal. Just the way I do it. Might not be textbook but it works for me!


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

I've always clicker trained my llamas & have used it some with Layla (mostly on retrieves). I've found the llamas respond faster to it though...I can hold up any halter & we have battles over who can stick their face in it first!

one thing I have found very handy are the clickers with the bungee strap attached, that way you can let go & it's still hooked to your wrist.

the downside of clicker only training, is remembering to keep one with you when they are young. I have seen leads with clicker handles (www.clickerleash.com) that seem to be handy, especially for puppies.


----------

